# Soil test results - Recommendationa on products?



## Renesis89 (Aug 21, 2020)

Good morning, after looking at my soil test results, i am looking in buying a p and k fertilizer to add to my soil during my overseeding in a few weeks. The problem is that i cant really find any product that has little to no nitrogen with high amounts of phosphorus and potassium. Anyone have any recommendations or should i just get like a general 20-20-20 fertilizer? Thanks.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

There are products with just P and just K but they are hard to find. Should be easy to find a balanced fertilizer like 20-20-20. You can use that at times when you would be using nitrogen. Any reason to wait for overseeding? If you were to seed now, the grass could be up by early September. Then you could start fertilizing and both new and old grass could take full advantage of the best growing month of the year.


----------



## Renesis89 (Aug 21, 2020)

I suppose i could start now if i watered the new seed more often. I just wanted to wait a bit more because temps here in kentucky are still in the mid 80's during the day.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I've read that seeding time should be when soil temps are ~70° - 75°. I live in east Tennessee so I'm 3 weeks away according to the historical data I found on this website. https://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I would opt for too early rather than too late. If the soil is too warm for germination, the seed will sit there until conditions are right. Also, the watering you will be doing to keep the soil moist will lower the soil temperature. It's best to plant at least 45 days before the first frost. The days are shortening day by day. That is precious daylight slipping away. We'd better take advantage of it to get a strong establishment before winter. Also, by seeding now, you have the opportunity to reseed spots that may get washed away or have other issues. If you wait until later, it may be too late later on to get anything going if the initial seeding goes awry.


----------

